# Google-Keywords



## PoT_Berlin (31. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein merkwürdiges Phänomen bei Google festgestellt und hoffe, das mir ein Google-Profi vielleicht den Zusammenhang erklären kann.

Es geht um die Seite Berise WebSpace 

Gebe ich das Suchwort webspace  bei Google ein wird diese Seite von Google nicht gefunden-obwohl die Seite für dieses Suchwort optimiert wurde.

Gebe ich top webspace ein, steht die seite auf Platz 1. Das merkwürdige ist nur: "top" erscheint nirgendwo auf unserer Seite. Hat da einer eine Idee, woran dies liegen könnte?

mfg PoT


----------



## del d vibrato (2. Februar 2004)

Es kann sein, dass die Seite aus google-Sicht überoptimiert ist. Es gibt die sogenannten florida keywords . 

Ich hatte leider noch keine Gelegenheit mich damit näher zu beschäftigen, aber google hat eine meiner Seiten für bestimmte Keywords einkalt rausgeschmissen, obwohl es sich dabei um eine Keyword Domain handelt, also der Domainname ist eines der Keywords. 

Grüsse
del


----------



## patrickpaulsen (2. Februar 2004)

Kommt, wenn das jeweilige Keyword zu selten auf der Website gefunden wird, im Verhältniss zu anderen Seiten oder Google es für die jeweilige Seite als uninteressanz ansieht.
Das es allerdings Suchwort, welches auch in der Domain vorhanden ist ignoriert, habe ich noch nie gesehen. Liegt es vielleicht daran, das dieses entsprechende Wort auf einer "Blacklist" steht!


----------

